# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Remembering Frank McCourt: Angela's Ashes

## Scheherazade

Pulitzer Prize winner Frank McCourt died on July 19, 2009.

Let's remember him by reading his best known work, _Angela's Ashes_.

----------


## Niamh

I'm up for that.  :Smile:  Its been at least ten years since i read it.

----------


## qimissung

Count me in. I own it, but have never read it. I started it, but put it down when she lost her little girl.

----------


## Virgil

> Pulitzer Prize winner Frank McCourt died on July 19, 2009.
> 
> Let's remember him by reading his best known novel, _Angela's Ashes_.


Wish I could, but I can't. I don't believe Angela's Ashes is a novel. I thought it was auto biographical.

----------


## haraf_ish

I read his Angela's Ashes when I was in High School. I forgot almost everything on it, except Frank's green couch...

----------


## Buh4Bee

I'm on board, if you just wouldn't mind forwarding me the group info.

 :Idea:

----------


## Niamh

> Wish I could, but I can't. I don't believe Angela's Ashes is a novel. I thought it was auto biographical.


It is an autobiography composed in the form of a novel.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

I've read each of his books a few times. Now would be a great time to re-read Angela's Ashes. Never before has the same book made me laugh and cry so hard! He captures life's true emotions in such an amusing and clever way. This book is a fast read

----------


## JustLearning

Frank McCourt was one of the truly great Irish writers of our time, he will be sorely missed.

I found a really fitting tribute to him here: 

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Pet...-51411047.html

----------


## HipHopAvenger

Never had a luck to read that piece of work. I just watched it as movie two weeks ago. I am imagining those descriptions in the book very vividly. The poorest of poor people  :Cold:  had really nothing to lose, except for their life.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just got the book from the library and am hoping to start to read tonight/tomorrow.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

I've never read _Angela's Ashes_ but have been meaning to do so for some time now. No time like the present I suppose. It only seems to be available at one of the public branch libraries, which won't be open until Tuesday. I'll see about getting a copy then.

----------


## Scheherazade

I have read the first five chapters and _och_! I don't think I can hande any more sadness and disaster... Thinking of taking a break to gather some strength before carrying on.

----------


## Niamh

I picked my copy up from my folks house today. going to start it tomorrow when i've finished with a manuscript.

----------


## Scheherazade

Finished reading it over the weekend. Even though the story was a little depressing with the constant bad luck and poverty, it was a heart-warming story to see how resilient humanbeings are.

McCourt's writing style was good but I am not so sure about his use of dialogues and punctuation at times.

----------


## eustacia6

Very bleak and depressing but so readable and honest. I loved it and went on to read ´Tis!

----------


## Insane4Twain

> I have read the first five chapters and _och_! I don't think I can hande any more sadness and disaster... Thinking of taking a break to gather some strength before carrying on.


I'm with you on this one. I read this years ago. My wife had picked it up, got about as far as you did and bailed. I rescued it from her stack and decided to read it because it had a reputation. 

_Buh-RUH-thuh!_ I kept on going only because I was morbidly curious as to how much worse things could get. Here's a guy who goes BACK to Ireland from America in spite of the even worse economy. A guy that takes his own dead son's coffin and uses it for a table IN A BAR (where he customarily squanders every cent he has) to set his pint on. A guy who finally - thankfully - disappears during the war after leaving for England to find work. 

I'll pass on the movie.

----------


## KCurtis

I don't know if I want to read about alcoholism at its worst.

----------


## Insane4Twain

Is there such a thing as alcoholism at its best?

----------

